

 Scientific Speed Reading - Read 300% Faster in 20 Minutes? - hachiya
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/07/30/speed-reading-and-accelerated-learning/

======
DanielStraight
Wow. They even ask you to do non-scientific (or rather anti-scientific)
analysis to enhance the effect.

Before: "Mark your first line and read with a timer for 1 minute exactly-do
not read faster than normal, and read for comprehension."

After: "Read at your fastest comprehension rate. Multiply the number of lines
by your previously determined average words-per-line to get determine your new
words-per-minute (wpm) rate."

Notice anything different. Before, they specifically encourage you to NOT try
to read faster. After, they specifically encourage you to read as fast as you
possibly can. Um... yeah, I wouldn't have to do ANYTHING in between to see an
improvement in speed there.

------
BearOfNH
_a temporary snapshot of the text within you focus area_

When I read a typo I just can't help it -- I regress and reexamine the text.
Dunno how common this is, but it sure limits my WPM reading typical blog
posts.

------
rawr
This would be a lot more persuasive if it wasn't written like an infomercial.

